# How to continue my education



## CompNovice (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys I recently got my A+ certification and my MCDST certification and have even gotten a part time job here in Gainesville. Unfortunately, the job is pretty bad in terms of education, they mostly have me refurbishing old desktops and installing windows. So what I want to know is how do I learn more. I mean I had one of the techs from this site help me with a serious malware problem, and I was able to save everything and totally clean my system. How do I reach that level? And how to I go about learning how to work on motherboards and inside laptops? Any advice would be greatly appreciated and if anyone should happen to be from the Gainesville, Florida area and be looking for an entry level tech, send me an email: wagerik{at}ufl.edu


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

CompNovice said:


> I mean I had one of the techs from this site help me with a serious malware problem, and I was able to save everything and totally clean my system. How do I reach that level?


http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...please-read-before-applying-join-academy.html

Sorry can't really help you with the other questions. On a side note, don't ever post you e-mail address on a public forum. Spam bots search the net looking for email address. If you feel you _must_ post you e-mail change the @ to something else like [a]


----------

